# Need some shop steward advice



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The shop steward is only there to be the on-site eyes and ears of the business agent. If you are at home, you should be speaking to a business agent. 

I do not know what is happening to you, but you should have spoken to a BA before you did *anything*. And you should be in communication with him throughout the process.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

I've tried that but he's a new BA and he doesn't return any of my calls.

I'm starting to think no one gives a dan about me? Why am I in a union if someone isn't looking out for the worker 24/7?

Why was I not informed of my rights? I should walk on that site tomorrow and go to work.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

shockme123 said:


> I've tried that but he's a new BA and he doesn't return any of my calls.


 Then call the business manager. If you are not working, go to the hall during business hours.



> I'm starting to think no one gives a dan about me? Why am I in a union if someone isn't looking out for the worker 24/7?


 You have been saying this for a LONG time now. I don't think you are happy and I think you should leave the union. It's just not working out for you.



> Why was I not informed of my rights? I should walk on that site tomorrow and go to work.


 Why haven't you? You have to be assertive. If someone ever told me that I could not come in to work, you bet your ass I would be at the hall immediately after demanding a lawyer.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Were you told by a medical professional that you were unable to work?
And if so, has that medical professional (or any other medical professional) since stated that you are now able to work?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

On the flip side of what I said above, maybe you shouldn't be at work. "Mental health issues" is very broad, did you tell them that you were going to hurt yourself or others? Are you crazy? Do you like movies about gladiators? Have you ever seen a grown man naked? What's your vector, Victor?


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Were you told by a medical professional that you were unable to work?
> And if so, has that medical professional (or any other medical professional) since stated that you are now able to work?


No it was purely a "HR manager on a power trip" decision.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

HackWork said:


> On the flip side of what I said above, maybe you shouldn't be at work. "Mental health issues" is very broad, did you tell them that you were going to hurt yourself or others? Are you crazy? Do you like movies about gladiators? Have you ever seen a grown man naked? What's your vector, Victor?


You're being extremely unhelpful.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

shockme123 said:


> You're being extremely unhelpful.


No, I gave you the correct advice.

There is absolutely no reason for you to be 3 weeks into this and still not have spoken to a BA or the BM.

You keep making bad decisions and then blaming others.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

shockme123 said:


> My company hasn't let me back to work in over three weeks because of mental health issues. My own shop steward seems to be playing it by ear. I'm not laid off but receiving no income. Wondering if this could turn into a human rights issue?


I feel like there's a lot more to this story.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't think there's that much to this at all. It's obvious to me he just doesn't fit in to the union culture, for whatever reason, mental disease or whatever. 

The union is just moving very slowly and being very cautious about how they get rid of him. 

If he's smart, he'll get himself a good labor law attorney.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

TGGT said:


> I feel like there's a lot more to this story.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I couldn't help thinking the same thing. A WHOLE lot more. I've worked with individuals who, in their mind were just fine. Everybody else was wondering which type of WMD he would bring to work. Schizophrenia is a scary thing. Couple that with an addiction and it's horrifying.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Go to the hall tomorrow and ask to see your BA, if he won't see you ask for thew BM as Hack stated.

If you don't get results in an hour get on the phone to the labor board and call a lawyer.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

shockme123 said:


> My company hasn't let me back to work in over three weeks because of mental health issues. My own shop steward seems to be playing it by ear. I'm not laid off but receiving no income. Wondering if this could turn into a human rights issue?


I would have 100% filed for unemployment at this point.
It appears you were a one man lay off.
If you are unable to work in your trade, the hall should allow you to either sign the book and go to work, or help you get a disability pension.
You pay for all of those options out of your compensation.
Don't even blink an eye about using them.


----------

